# KYB gr2 struts w/ ABS and hyperco gen1



## Guest (Feb 25, 2003)

Flying in the face of all that is wise in this forum, I am considering KYB gr2's to go with my hyperco gen1 springs. I can't afford agx's and I don't plan on racing my B13 daily commuter, but something has to be done about the dorky ride height. 

Is anyone actually running this combo? Through reading posts, I have deduced (perhaps incorrectly): 

a. That many opinions on stiffness don't differentiate between the gen1 and gen2s when suggesting a suitable strut. I have the specs already and it seems the gen1s are a warmed up prokit rate, albeit much better. 

b. KYB gr2 struts are at least a little (maybe 20%) stiffer than stock, making them useable with the eibach prokit and possibly with the gen1 hypercos (in the real world). I realize they won't perform optimally, but may suffice for my everyday driving. 

c. Early failure of gr2 struts is often due the the bottoming of struts such as the prokits which is less of an issue with the gen1s. 

Anyone in the know can feel free to correct me on this? Please no speculators, I've read those, or suggestions that I stick to the oem springs PUHLEEZE. And no, I can't afford or justify agx. (read, "married with children") 

KYB and suppliers list the gr2s as non-abs only. Is this a matter of a missing bracket, interference or what? What is the part no. that those with gr2s ordered for an abs car? 

I've read about the ineffectiveness of the 2 channel abs. (mine just makes me nervous and causes sliding when it kicks in). Does anybody know if you should disable it?


----------



## dreadsword (Dec 2, 2002)

TTT

-- faced with a similar decision -- any comments on the GR2's??


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I am running GR-2's with hypercoil gen 2 springs. I know that this is not the best set-up but I also have to budget my car needs against the needs of my family. I got the GR2's used so I could replace my dead stock shocks and install the new springs. They seem to work fine, the car looks better and it handles pretty well. I cannot say that I am disappointed at the moment. My only problem is the noise from the back shocks. At first I did not think I tightened them enough but after taking them apart a couple of times they are tight. I am getting some new spring mounts to see if this will solve the problem.


----------

